# Screw cap bottles



## mikey1273 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok I'm new at this and never bottled before be gentle with me.. 

I have some people giving me empty bottles and I have gotten some nice ones mostly greens and leaf color but a few are screw top (gasp) . one was a Raspberry sparkling wine/champagne bottle I got for Christmas that is nice heavy glass.

Can I just use them over with corks? will that work?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2013)

No, toss them into the recycling bin. The glass at the neck (threaded area) is super thin. You risk it breaking off with the cork insertion and the cork removal. Remember it was in NO WAY designed for a cork to be inserted. It was designed for a slight twist to break the seal. You will be putting a boatload of pressure on the neck if you cork it.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 2, 2013)

I would not attempt to use any screw top bottles. The reason for this is the top rim of the bottle is thinner than a corked bottle and they can fracture when a cork is applied.

BOB


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 2, 2013)

You can use them with *NEW* screw tops. Not corks


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 2, 2013)

I have used the screw top bottles now and then with no issues. Usually they are from bottles left over after a party so dont require much cleaning (i would not waist time cleaning a dirty screw top bottle). I use a port. floor corker and a smaller cork. These bottles are for wine I'm giving away since the bottle will probably not be coming back. So far I haven't broken any tops in my 20 years of wine making.

cheers


----------



## GreginND (Apr 2, 2013)

Putterrr said:


> So far I haven't broken any tops in my 20 years of wine making.
> 
> cheers



I have and it wasn't pretty. Removing corks using a levered (waiter's) corkscrew can crack the top too. You have been very lucky. I would never risk it. Regular bottles are easy to obtain.


----------



## mikey1273 (Apr 2, 2013)

I see what you mean about the screw cap bottle having thinner glass. the one is thinner. the other that had a Raspberry champagne beverage in it I save is much thicker, also the cap to it was threaded on the outside and had a plastic plunger type stopper that went inside the neck. the glass is pretty thick and hefty looking. The thing it is much sturdier than the other wine bottle so I tossed the screw top wine bottle and think I will use the hefty one


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 3, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I have and it wasn't pretty. Removing corks using a levered (waiter's) corkscrew can crack the top too. You have been very lucky. I would never risk it. Regular bottles are easy to obtain.


 

i dont think luck has anything to do with it. i reuse beer bottles as well (both screw tops (note that canadian screw tops are thicker than US ones) and normal tops) and have broken off tops with both types of bottles occasionally. hey **** happens. 1 bottle out of many dozens is acceptable to me. my cork opener screws down the center and pulls back up the center. have no idea what people use when i gvie them wine. they could toss it for all i know. there loss

cheers


----------



## GreginND (Apr 3, 2013)

A risk is a risk. If that risk is acceptable to you, go ahead. But I don't think you should put others at risk. All it takes is one time for a bottle to break and cause a permanent injury. A little slip and nerves could be severed. It may sound far fetched, but it isn't. I work in a chemistry lab and have seen horrific unexpected injuries due to glass breakage. Used wine bottles are easily available for free. You can choose to use proper bottles for corks. I don't see any reason to use a screw top bottle at all. And for beer bottles, I would only use a crown capper on proper beer bottles.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2013)

Agree with above and would advise you to avoid the screw cap bottles. 

Just think of all the time and effort you put into making your wine. It would be a same to have to toss any of it simply because you chose to use the wrong type of bottle. Standard 750 ml bottles are well worth it.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 7, 2013)

As per a separate post. 

After 5 corkings....


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 8, 2013)

Proof meet Pudding!


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 8, 2013)

It doesn't to appear have broken at the threads but below it where the glass is thicker? Is this a screw top issue or a light weight glass bottle issue? I recycled an "eco weight" glass bottle over the weekend, seemed very light duty. Wonder if I would have the same results as jimmyjames?


----------



## JoyofWine (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it ok to reuse a corked wine bottle that has a longer thinner neck, but are still 750ml?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 8, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Proof meet Pudding!



Lol. So true........


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

What about new screw tops for your bottles?
http://compare.ebay.com/like/350575192836?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 10, 2013)

Those won't fit on a wine bottle, those will fit on a 1G jug.


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Those won't fit on a wine bottle, those will fit on a 1G jug.



Wrong link 

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/28mm-polyseal-screw-30ct.html


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like Northern Brewer is selling a specialized 750ml wine bottle with the "jug" screw cap. This is not the same as the screw caps that are on wine bottles from the store. Those are "Stelvin" screw caps and take a very expensive machine to put them on.


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Looks like Northern Brewer is selling a specialized 750ml wine bottle with the "jug" screw cap. This is not the same as the screw caps that are on wine bottles from the store. Those are "Stelvin" screw caps and take a very expensive machine to put them on.




Fits most screw-type fifth wine bottles. This is an all plastic screw cap with a cone shaped insert that fits inside the neck of the bottle. You get a perfect seal every time. This cap is easy to wash and can be reused. Comes 50 to the pack.

http://www.eckraus.com/28mm-poly-seal-cap-50.html


----------



## mikey1273 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well I bottled last night I used mostly new Clear Bottles this time. I had some I collected that were used from my own drinking also from coworkers and friends. All of them were standard cork closure bottles but one. I did fill and cork the one clear 750ml bottle that has a Raspberry champagne in it. That bottle was heavy glass heavier than some of the wine bottles, but the original cap was threaded on the outside and had a plastic cone shaped plunger type stopped that fit in the neck. I though I'd give it a shot and it took the cork fine but I'm still going to be sure not to give that bottle away and use my winged corkscrew on it. Being it was from a carbonated beverage and of thick glass I should be ok


----------

